# Where are you and your Kindle from?



## russr19 (Feb 13, 2009)

I was just wondering where everyone was from? 

I am from South Louisiana

Russ


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

New York! Woot Wooot!


----------



## Danariel (Apr 30, 2009)

Nashville, TN. I have yet to see another Kindle "in the wild."


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Lake Chapala, Mexico


----------



## KindTrish (May 25, 2009)

Northwoods, WI


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Shannon Hills, AR


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

Torrance, CA.  There are two of us.  I've seen two other Kindlers in the 'wild", but have also found 4 others at the high school I work at.


----------



## russr19 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have yet to see one in the wild too besides my own


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I am in the heart of mega-metropolitan Dixon, CA. Population 17,000.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I am from North Central California. My Kindle is from Amazon.

Sailor


----------



## russr19 (Feb 13, 2009)

sailor said:


> I am from North Central California. My Kindle is from Amazon.
> 
> Sailor


AHHHH Sailor has jokes today....lol


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Snowbird here - near Baltimore, MD (summer) and Naples, FL (winter)


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

_*Dallas, Texas*_


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

City of Orange, Southern California here.


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

Carmel, California.  In the place that I work, I know there are 2 other Kindlers....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm from Maryland, currently living in Virginia.    (Not from Hibbing, Minnesota--that was my Mom!)  My Kindle seems to be from China, but that's all I can get out of her.

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My Kindle 2 was made somewhere in China.

I was made somewhere in Illinois.

The two of us got together in New Jersey.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Newberry, South Carolina


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

Boston, MA.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Lake Mills, WI, and I saw my first Kindle in the wild in the Seattle airport coming home from my cruise, it was naked though!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

My K2 and I live in Derwood, MD - suburb of WashDC.


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

Central New Jersey here.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

SW Montana.  I think my mother and I are the only Kindlers so far.  Wife will join the ranks as soon as my DX arrives.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

russr19 said:


> AHHHH Sailor has jokes today....lol


Russ,

I'll do what I can for you...

I try to insert my clever quips when I can think of one, or two. The sad part is, most of the time I think I am the only one laughing at them. Thanks for the response, I usually kill threads. 

Sailor


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

St Louis when I'm working. 

Swansea, IL when I'm not.

Ditto for my Kindle -- it tends to go wherever I go.

The only other one I've seen in the wild is the one the lady upstairs was convinced to buy following a demo of mine.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

We live in the Florida Panhandle (I'm originally from Atlanta).


----------



## russr19 (Feb 13, 2009)

sailor said:


> Russ,
> 
> I'll do what I can for you...
> 
> ...


Its great don't stop doing what you do!!!!!!!!


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Golden, Colorado


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm from northwest Georgia, about 10 miles south of Chattanooga, TN.  There are 8 or 10 people at the company I work for who have Kindles and the lady I sat next at the doctor's office last week was reading "The Story of Edgar Sawtelle" on her KK.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I live in nortwest Missouri, but I'd rather live where wavesprite lives. (I've never been to Carmel, but I've fallen in love with the place from photos. I'm afraid that, were I able to visit there, I'd never leave.)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Hampton Roads, VA.  I've never seen a Kindle in the wild either, not even on the Old Dominion campus.  I guess nobody around here likes to read!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not tellin'.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Hampton Roads, VA. I've never seen a Kindle in the wild either, not even on the Old Dominion campus. I guess nobody around here likes to read!


I lived there for a few years. Waaay to hot for me, and the mosquitoes are like dragons!

Originally from England, now living in SmallTown, Western Pennsylvania (population 2,300).


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

Lansing, MI


----------



## russr19 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm not tellin'.


Awww you don't play fair Ann


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Ann is not from Hibbing - hmmmm


----------



## russr19 (Feb 13, 2009)

I bet Ann is not from Louisiana either!!!!!!  lol


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Palm Bay, Florida

Soon to be Cocoa Beach  

My mom spotted a Kindle 2 in the wild at her work (in the waiting room of a motorcycle shop) and I talked to the guy on the phone (he wanted to know about account sharing since he was planning to buy one for his elderly parents)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Lighthouse Point, FL, just north of Fort Lauderdale. I still consider myself a Texas girl. I was raised in the Houston area and my children and grandchildren are there.


----------



## Mycroft (Jan 10, 2009)

Leesburg, Virginia


----------



## lesedi (May 3, 2009)

Atascadero in Central California. There is at least one other Kindler in town.


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

I come from the land of the black fly.  Northern Maine woods.  'bout an hour north of Bangor.  Give me two weeks and I will be in Italy for the summah.


----------



## Sweet-P (Apr 26, 2009)

Northeast Ohio!


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I am in North Alabama.  Not many kindlers here although, my sister and SIL want one, very badly!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Northern Panhandle of WV.  At least for a couple more months.  
deb


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Santa Clarita Valley, So California.  Its very windy here, I don't have to worry about holding my pages down to keep my place now that I have my Kindle!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I've lived in Joliet Illinois (40 miles southwest of Chicago) all my life.  I don't Hate the winters I actually enjoy the snow and I wouldn't give up the seasons for anything, fall is my favorite. 
jp


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I am originally from Nottingham, England where I spent the first 30 years of my life. Then I moved to Mississippi and was there 30 plus years.
Finally, almost 11 years ago, I moved to Vermont and my Kindle {Serenity} and I reside there in a small town in the Champlain Valley.

patrisha


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

russr19 said:


> I was just wondering where everyone was from?
> 
> I am from South Louisiana
> 
> ...


----------



## Chey (Feb 11, 2009)

North Central Iowa near  Clear Lake  where Buddy Holly's plane crashed.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 28, 2009)

SE Pennsylvania


----------



## cdchandler (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm from a harbor town, San Pedro.  I've run into one Kindle in the wild at a Barnes & Noble in Torrance.


Christian


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

Union City, Tn


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

Just SW of Indianapolis, Indiana.  My husband, my daughter, my mom and I all have Kindles.


----------



## Lynne_R (Apr 10, 2009)

Two of us from Eagle River, Alaska (outside of Anchorage).  Have seen a couple of kindles in the wild here.


----------



## merlin7676 (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm from Joliet, IL (hi JPmorgan49) but we live in Seattle


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

For people outside of WA state: Seattle

For people in WA state: Bellevue

Strangely enough I have not seen any Kindles in the wild at the airport or otherwise.  Though if anyone in Bellevue area it would be cool to do a meet up here!

Tris


----------



## wholmeswa (Feb 27, 2009)

Mountlake Terrrace, WA


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

wavesprite said:


> Carmel, California. In the place that I work, I know there are 2 other Kindlers....


I am going there next week for the first time! I can't wait. 
Originally from Batavia, NY, now livin the dream in Vegas! 
There are 4 people in my department at work with Kindles-I feel like a proud mommy! 
kjn


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Tucson, Az.  One other KK at work and that is the only one besides my KK Aurora I have seen.  I know there are other Kindles in Tucson but have not seen them nor do I know where they are.  Maybe a Kindle meet up is in our future?


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I'm a true Missourian.  Lived in STL my entire life.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Tris said:


> For people outside of WA state: Seattle
> 
> For people in WA state: Bellevue
> 
> Tris


For people outside of WA state: Seattle

For people in WA state: Covington

For people in WA state that don't know where Covington is, think Black Diamond, Maple Valley and Kent. Covington is nestled in around them.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

started in CA, went to TX, now I am in AK
Sylvia


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Perth, Western Australia.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Tripp said:


> For people outside of WA state: Seattle
> 
> For people in WA state: Covington
> 
> For people in WA state that don't know where Covington is, think Black Diamond, Maple Valley and Kent. Covington is nestled in around them.


**snicker** It really is so true--there's Seattle, and there's the rest of the state.

"Covington--30 minutes closer to the nearest Sonic Drive-In than we are on the Eastside!" LOL

For people outside of WA state: Seattle

For people in WA state: Issaquah

(east of Seattle by about 20-25 minutes and two lakes, living on the side of a mountain named Squak)


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> **snicker** It really is so true--there's Seattle, and there's the rest of the state.
> 
> "Covington--30 minutes closer to the nearest Sonic Drive-In than we are on the Eastside!" LOL
> 
> ...


I love Issaquah! And you are so right about Seattle and the rest of the state... LOL. 
BTW, we are 30 min closer to a Sonic Drive-In? Where? I have always wanted to check one out, the commercials have so peaked my curiosity.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

San Antonio, TX ....I've yet to see another kindle in the wild. Only other kindles I've seen are the other ones in my own family.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Tripp said:


> I love Issaquah! And you are so right about Seattle and the rest of the state... LOL.
> BTW, we are 30 min closer to a Sonic Drive-In? Where? I have always wanted to check one out, the commercials have so peaked my curiosity.


There's a brand new one, about three weeks old, on South Hill in Puyallup. The lines are apparently insane, we haven't made it down there yet. The franchisee is planning a bunch of other South End ones--Federal Way, Tacoma, Gig Harbor, possibly Maple Valley. Hubby recommends the bubble gum coke. 

(for those of you outside of Washington going "Pu-what?" it's pronounced about like Pew-y'all-up and like many names out here, it comes from one of the local tribes)

Koolmnbv--the only Kindles I've seen other than my own were in airports, even though I live in the heart of Amazon country & have friends who work there. Even here, they're just not yet a common sight, although hubby saw one at lunch today.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I am from Oakland, CA, but have lived in Montana and Alaska, then the mountains in California for 30 years.  Now I live in Sacramento, and have never seen another Kindle in the wild, even in the Salt Lake City and Boston airports, where I have had fairly long layovers.  That surprised me...


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm from Northern California. Around the Bay Area.


----------



## marbues (May 23, 2009)

Las Vegas.  Haven't seen a Kindle in the wild yet!


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

South Jersey


----------



## wildflwr (Jun 3, 2009)

Crystal River, FL (by way of NJ, OH, MA, and PA)


----------



## Jeansaint (May 29, 2009)

Crystal River! I thought I was the only one who knew that place existed. I grew up in Sarasota but graduated high school in Crystal River a long time ago (1983) and lived in Homosassa Springs for a few years (Not even sure I spelled that right as its been so long).

Currently living in Charleston, SC. Gotta be near the ocean or I'm lost.

MY Kindle is currently on a UPS truck for delivery today....its going to be a long day at work and then dinner with friends before I can even begin to think about opening the package and enjoying my Kindle 2....cry...oh the anticipation....


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Illinois


----------



## lostknitter (Feb 5, 2009)

Near Kansas City MO


----------



## Mcsooner (Apr 19, 2009)

Norman, OK

BOOMER SOONER!!!!!


----------



## kory (May 29, 2009)

For people outside of WA state: Seattle

For people in WA state: Kirkland

Originally: from the Ukraine


----------



## Trininanci (Nov 12, 2008)

I was born in Scotland and now live in New Jersey and work in New York.  My K2, Athena, goes everywhere with me and my K1, Evie, now lives in the lovely island of Trinidad with my mother.  Evie has been to Philadelphia, Saratoga, Grenada, Scotland and England and greatly enjoyed them all!  Athena is looking forward to visiting Miami with me in July.


----------



## mzbull (May 27, 2009)

N. California - East Bay


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Thornton, Colorado (basically Denver)

Lara Amber


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Northern Jersey


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I was born and raised in Kansas City, MO.  We now live in Kearney, MO, 30 mins north of KC.  I know of one other K2 in our town...haven't seen it in person, though.  There is a KK and K2 in our family.


----------



## Marine Mom (Mar 19, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Hampton Roads, VA. I've never seen a Kindle in the wild either, not even on the Old Dominion campus. I guess nobody around here likes to read!


Wow, I've actually been to Hampton Roads and know where Old Dominion is! We spent two weeks there last summer to see my son who is on the base at Norfolk Naval Station. He definitely likes to read, but doesn't have a Kindle yet... We'll be there in November for the Marine Corps Ball and can't wait to go back. (Should be more pleasant weather than the 100 degree scorcher we experienced last August. It was hotter than Miami!)

I live in Miami, FL and am originally from Minnesota, where all my extended family still is. (not Hibbing, though!)


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Born and raised in the GREAT state of Tennessee and now residing in Moyock, NC - as far north and as far east as I can be and still be in NC!

Kathy


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Louisiana


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

ferretluver said:


> Central New Jersey here.


Hey there.......Central New Jersey here also.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BookBinder said:


> Hey there.......Central New Jersey here also.


Yeah, but what exit?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

candggmom said:


> Born and raised in the GREAT state of Tennessee and now residing in Moyock, NC - as far north and as far east as I can be and still be in NC!
> 
> Kathy


You must be in those beautiful mountains of NC that I would LOVE to live in. I am always checking the NC website for jobs in my profession in that area. Lucky you!!
deb


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

SW Ohio here... I've seen one other K1 here at the office, and my sister in WI has a K2


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Deb - I would love to live in those mountains also but I am actually right on the coast and can see the water from my house.  It is kind of coastal farmland here.  We are only 20 minutes from Chesapeake, VA and 30 from Norfolk, VA.

Kathy


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

Upstate NY.  Saw my first Kindle in the wild this weekend.  A woman seated next to me on a flight to Texas had just gotten her K2, so I was more than happy to direct her to KBs.


----------



## AverysMom (Jun 1, 2009)

Little Rock, AR


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Kathy, that's a beautiful part of NC also.  I guess I'm so attuned to the mountains it didn't occur to me there would be another corner you could be in.  LOL.  
deb


----------



## casswoman (May 6, 2009)

I'm in Los Angeles, and I've seen only one other Kindle in the wild so far. Looking forward to seeing more!

Cassandra


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Cassandra - there is going to be a So Cal meeting for kindle and koffee on Sat - check out this thread for more info

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,8605.0.html#lastPost

or this thread with the "official" info

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9389.msg178817.html#new

modified to add other thread


----------



## jimp1947 (May 7, 2009)

Clarksville, TN (in Nashville on Wednesdays).


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

South Louisiana (where the mosquito is indeed our real state bird). 

Actually, I was born and raised in Alabama, but....after going through all you go through down here in the swamps (heat, humidity, hurricanes, stinging caterpillars, heat, humidity, hurricanes, love bugs, heat, humidity... interspersed with some pretty good football and baseball, I think I've earned the right to say I'm a true Louisianian.


----------



## russr19 (Feb 13, 2009)

ellesu said:


> South Louisiana (where the mosquito is indeed our real state bird).
> 
> Actually, I was born and raised in Alabama, but....after going through all you go through down here in the swamps (heat, humidity, hurricanes, stinging caterpillars, heat, humidity, hurricanes, love bugs, heat, humidity... interspersed with some pretty good football and baseball, I think I've earned the right to say I'm a true Louisianian.


I love LSU, I live about 45 mins from the campus. Love to go tailgating


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Another Kansas City person here. I was surprised, I think I counted 3 or 4. I am in Liberty, near Kearney. Thinking we may have to do a Kansas City meet-up sometime this summer


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

Prince Frederick, MD, about 35 miles south of Washington, DC.  My in-laws are up from Florida on their way to Maine (SnowBirds), for my sons high school graduation.  I think my father in law is going to have to buy a kindle for my mother in law.  She has never seen a kindle 2 in person.  She can't wait to get one, the kindle was her main topic of conversation at dinner tonight.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

egh34 said:


> Another Kansas City person here. I was surprised, I think I counted 3 or 4. I am in Liberty, near Kearney. Thinking we may have to do a Kansas City meet-up sometime this summer


Hi [waving wildly]...I'm going to be at the starbucks in Liberty on Sat. for the great kindle meet up...do you want to meet for a coffee? I can't stay long...there is another thread about it in this same board if you want to read up on it...

modified to include link http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,8867.0.html


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm about 45 miles northwest of St. Joe. Not too far away from the KC people.


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah, but what exit?


LOL........117 off the Parkway gets me home. LOL


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

El Centro, CA  - 90 miles east of San Diego. Saw one KK in the wild at an education conference.

We are a two KK family and are glad we don't have to share!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Hi [waving wildly]...I'm going to be at the starbucks in Liberty on Sat. for the great kindle meet up...do you want to meet for a coffee? I can't stay long...there is another thread about it in this same board if you want to read up on it...
> 
> modified to include link http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,8867.0.html


Can you remember the time? I have a brunch at Ginger Sue's at 10:30, but I would love to meet!!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

We've been in Billings, Montana for almost a year and prior to our move were in the great state of Washington - Wenatchee to be precise - for 8 years!  

I'm a Canadian citizen but, have 2 American children and 1 American husband - I suspect I'll be an American as well sometime soon!!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

egh34 said:


> Can you remember the time? I have a brunch at Ginger Sue's at 10:30, but I would love to meet!!


oh, sorry...it's 10:00 am. my son has a baseball tourney this weekend, so I'm hoping I can make it...i'm going to really try...we don't know when the games will be yet because it depends on what happens on Fri. night. i will try to get on here Friday night and let you know more...i'll pm you...


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Houston, Texas - (on the North side of town).

I've seen a couple of K1's while riding the bus to work.


----------



## tbsteph (May 3, 2009)

Birmingham, Alabama.

Started off with a Kindle 2 for my bride (42 years ago).  After the 3rd complaint that it was "hers", Kindle 2 II arrived.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> oh, sorry...it's 10:00 am. my son has a baseball tourney this weekend, so I'm hoping I can make it...i'm going to really try...we don't know when the games will be yet because it depends on what happens on Fri. night. i will try to get on here Friday night and let you know more...i'll pm you...


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## L Brandt (Feb 24, 2009)

Yacolt Washington


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

tbsteph said:


> Birmingham, Alabama.
> 
> Started off with a Kindle 2 for my bride (42 years ago). After the 3rd complaint that it was "hers", Kindle 2 II arrived.


Welcome to the Boards, tbsteph. Another two K family. How exciting. Hope to see a lot of your posts.
deb


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

Charlotte, NC

Not sure if it counts as the wild... 1st sighting was at my neighbor's house (she was showing it off & yes, I went home & ordered mine that very night!). We're now a 2 kindle block. 

2nd sighting was in the Charlotte airport.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I used to live in Charlotte many moons ago.  My daughter went to Queen's College.
deb


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

BookBinder said:


> Hey there.......Central New Jersey here also.


I am in South Plainfeild. Where are you?


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

ferretluver said:


> I am in South Plainfeild. Where are you?


I'm in Union Beach.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Beautiful Bay Shore, Long Island.  And I just added a Kindle "grandchild" to my home as my daughter's Kindle arrived yesterday


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sixnsolid said:


> Beautiful Bay Shore, Long Island. And I just added a Kindle "grandchild" to my home as my daughter's Kindle arrived yesterday


Bay Shore! I was a candystriper at Southside Hospital. I grew up in Bayport.

L


----------



## tbsteph (May 3, 2009)

L Brandt said:


> Yacolt Washington


I actually know where you are! How's the fishing at Fargher lake?


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Bay Shore! I was a candystriper at Southside Hospital. I grew up in Bayport.
> 
> L


I'm about 3 minutes from Southside. My dh was born there!

Bayport is lovely, too. My favorite nursery is there


----------



## Cycles4Fun (Jun 1, 2009)

St. Louis, MO


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

The very middle of Europe. And I'm sure this is true because I cut out Europe from paper and put it on a needle. So far no sight of Kindle here.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi happyblob - not so sure about that, we have some in Germany, although to be honest have not heard from them in awhile.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Lynchburg, VA (central part of state)

Originally from the Cleveland, Ohio area which is still home to my extended family.


----------



## rainy1750 (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Tucson, Az. One other KK at work and that is the only one besides my KK Aurora I have seen. I know there are other Kindles in Tucson but have not seen them nor do I know where they are. Maybe a Kindle meet up is in our future?


Hi B-Kay. I would love to see a KK. My Kindle was ordered one day to late to be a KK and is a K2 instead. I was born in California, grew up in Tucson, work in Tucson, but now live in Benson. I have not yet seen a Kindle in the wild.

I will be at Dao's Tai Pan restaurant tomorrow (across from Wilmot branch of the Tucson Public Library) between 10 and 11:30 for the Tucson Origami Club meeting so I will miss the Kindle Koffee Day. Fun origami birds are planned for the June meeting. Everyone who wants to join us is welcome. After the origami meeting we can talk about Kindles.

So far I do not have any origami books on my Kindle but I do have a list on my Kindle of the origami DTB that I own.  I hope to soon have some origami diagrams on my Kindle.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

New York, NY -- Manhattan, West Side

I was born in Long Branch, NJ (exit 105 of the Garden State Parkway) and lived there until I moved here.  Went to UNC at Greensboro for undergrad; moved to NYC to go to Manhattan School of Music and just stayed on, so now I'm a city girl.

More than you want to know, perhaps!


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

mzbull said:


> N. California - East Bay


Hi! My young growing up and young grown up years were spent in the East Bay Area... Oakland, El Cerrito, Richmond, Berkeley, Hayward, San Lorenzo, San Leandro...


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Village of Colonie, NY although my actual mailing address is Albany, NY.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Racine, WI

(which is right next to Milwaukee)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

sem said:


> El Centro, CA - 90 miles east of San Diego. Saw one KK in the wild at an education conference.
> 
> We are a two KK family and are glad we don't have to share!


OMG We lived in Imperial for 3 years, worked in El Centro. Well, I did. Hubby worked up at the geothermal plants outside of Brawley. (For all who are clueless this whole area is verysmall)

As for now, 3 K1's in our house in Tx. and at the highschool where I teach, well, alot of teachers were interested in it, but it was the KIDS who loved it enough that by the end of the year last week there were 5 Kindles (not counting my kids') and 2 Sonys. (and the Sony kids were not as happy, one was planning on saving up her paychecks from her summer job to get both a K2 and a KDX)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

We had a map at one point a few months ago where you could mark your spot.  I can't think of the name of it to do a search.  Anyone?
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It was a Frappr map.

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.frappr.com/kindle

Thank you, Leslie.
deb


----------



## Burque (May 29, 2009)

New Mexico... I work at Univ. of New Mexico. I would *love* to get UNM on board with the textbook trials at universities.  Maybe in the future if they open it up to more campuses?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Burque said:


> New Mexico... I work at Univ. of New Mexico. I would *love* to get UNM on board with the textbook trials at universities. Maybe in the future if they open it up to more campuses?


Well, Christopher Stasheff (a fav. author of ours) is a professor at ENMU (Eastern New Mexico Univeristy) and I know he seemed interested in the Kindle and it's application for his classes when he and I were e-mailing about it.... 
My original e-mail was to him about getting more of his OoP books onto Kindle. Turns out he teaches technology classes too. So he sent back questions about it, and BOY did I answer.


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

My KK and I live in York, PA.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Tris said:


> For people outside of WA state: Seattle
> 
> For people in WA state: Bellevue


For people outside of WA state: Seattle

For people in WA state: Auburn (Lakeland)


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Loveland, Colorado


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Southeastern Pennsylvania.

Outside of Philadelphia.

I don't get any more specific that that because of the nature of my work.


----------



## Carole (Jun 5, 2009)

Salem, Oregon


----------



## josgood (Feb 20, 2009)

Priest River, Idaho
I've yet to see another Kindle in the wild!


----------



## alexmarie (Jun 8, 2009)

Syracuse NY -
Well Fayetteville really.

There are three Kindles here that I know of - because two of my friends bought them after they got to try mine at lunch one day. We run into each other at school concerts and church events and compare what we are reading.  It always draws a small crowd.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

jaspertyler said:


> Racine, WI
> 
> (which is right next to Milwaukee)


Woohoo another Wisconsinite!


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

Plano, TX is home base.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I wonder how international this thing will get?


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Seattle/Vancouver.


----------



## poo (May 19, 2009)

im from the beaches of florida! daytona beach! i love it!

im not sure where my kindle is from though!







LOL!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

kevindorsey said:


> I wonder how international this thing will get?


Well Kevin we have, to my knowledge and not necessarily KBers, Mexico, Germany, England, Thailand, Australia and Texas  and hopefully to be South Korea  if El gets his visa.


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

Riverbank, California soon to be Arlington, Washington or there abouts.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Well Kevin we have, to my knowledge and not necessarily KBers, Mexico, Germany, England, Thailand, Australia and Texas  and hopefully to be South Korea  if El gets his visa.


Not to mention Iraq, Afghanistan, Okinawa when MAGreen gets there. . . .and I bet there are a few on ships at sea.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

My hometown is Punta Gorda, Florida, but I relocated to Matthews, North Carolina 17 years ago. So my Kindle 2--when it arrives--will be born a Tarheel as I don't intend to move out of North Carolina unless they drag me out kicking and screaming and clutching my Kindle.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Longview, TX for the most part... Houston, TX for the rest!


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

LCEvans said:


> My hometown is Punta Gorda, Florida, but I relocated to Matthews, North Carolina 17 years ago. So my Kindle 2--when it arrives--will be born a Tarheel as I don't intend to move out of North Carolina unless they drag me out kicking and screaming and clutching my Kindle.


As long as you take your kindle.....


----------

